# GOLD Members - Signatures Enabled



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Personal signatures have been re-enabled for GOLD members.

The board needs to remain a fair platform for the forum sponsors so please note that any signatures of a commercial nature (including 'Sponsored by..' notices) or which promote discount codes will be removed.

L


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

:thumb:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Hey Lorian

You say no commercial sigs, just to clarify - is this accross the board? Or is it ok to put a commercial sig if the company in question already pays to advertise on the site?

I am specifically talking about an Extreme Nutrition banner as I am sponsored by them, and they are also paid up to advertise here?


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Hey Lorian
> 
> You say no commercial sigs, just to clarify - is this accross the board? Or is it ok to put a commercial sig if the company in question already pays to advertise on the site?
> 
> I am specifically talking about an Extreme Nutrition banner as I am sponsored by them, and they are also paid up to advertise here?


jeez....complicate things why dont ya :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

IanStu said:


> jeez....complicate things why dont ya :lol:


 :lol:

Douglas Black and Extreme Nutrition have done a HELL of a lot for me (and many others on here), and it's not like my potential or physique merits it, they helped me just because they could, and because that is the type of team they are.

Very least I can do is put a banner in my posts if I am allowed - but don't want to disrespect Lorian or the forum by doing it without clarifying first


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

rs007 said:


> Hey Lorian
> 
> You say no commercial sigs, just to clarify - is this accross the board? Or is it ok to put a commercial sig if the company in question already pays to advertise on the site?
> 
> I am specifically talking about an Extreme Nutrition banner as I am sponsored by them, and they are also paid up to advertise here?


At present it's across the board.. regardless of if the company already advertise. I have nothing against it in principle but we need to decide what the limits are so that it is fair.

I have actually just this second sent Doug at Extreme a message about this.

Most likely we will allow sponsors a finitie number of 'representatives' in the near future but I need to get agreement from everyone first.

L


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Lorian said:


> At present it's across the board.. regardless of if the company already advertise. I have nothing against it in principle but we need to decide what the limits are so that it is fair.
> 
> I have actually just this second sent Doug at Extreme a message about this.
> 
> ...


Totally cool Lorian, it's your board, just want to know where I stand rather than going ahead and getting into bother


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

woohoo.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Dan said:


> woohoo.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

See Lorian, its getting put to good use already


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

nice one, it wont take me three days to find my journal anymore


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

This is good.

Very good.

Shame about bronze and silver members. :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

testing mine


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

aaaaaaaaaaargh what am i doing wrong :cursing:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

weeman said:


> aaaaaaaaaaargh what am i doing wrong :cursing:


Your sig links to an external image which is why it's not working.

I'll add some text into it now for you and then it should display.

L


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

weeman said:


> aaaaaaaaaaargh what am i doing wrong :cursing:


Make a new post.. should be sorted.

L


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Think I'm having the same problem, Lorian?

I've saved edited it and saved it, but it won't show on my posts for some reason?


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Ooops, ignore, lol


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

When would I become a gold member?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Lorian said:


> Your sig links to an external image which is why it's not working.
> 
> I'll add some text into it now for you and then it should display.
> 
> L


thanks mate,i am a mong sometimes


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Dezw said:


> When would I become a gold member?


On the first anniversary of joining the board. So May sometime:thumb:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

SALKev said:


> Shame about bronze and silver members. :lol:


pmsl...said with such sincerity :lol:

if you're worrying and fretting about me, calm your nerves as I should be golden in a week or so, hope that puts your troubled mind at rest :thumbup1:


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

What was decided about charging members for commercial signatures?


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

dixie normus said:


> On the first anniversary of joining the board. So May sometime:thumb:


I found I changed 3/4 (can't remember which) days earlier than a full year. Don't know what that was about? :confused1:



IanStu said:


> if you're worrying and fretting about me, calm your nerves as I should be golden in a week or so, hope that puts your troubled mind at rest :thumbup1:


You've put me at ease dear friend, I'll be waiting with open arms to welcome you to the land of snobbery, goldiness and lifetime supplies of filthy sluts. :thumb:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Lorian, you said weeman's sig linked to an external image and so was unable to be viewed - how would you go around this?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

SA12 said:


> What was decided about charging members for commercial signatures?


At the moment sigs are purely non-commercial. It is my intention in the future to offer either a UK-M Member business directory or allow commercial sigs for SILVER and GOLD members.



SALKev said:


> Lorian, you said weeman's sig linked to an external image and so was unable to be viewed - how would you go around this?


I may have been wrong when I said that... try setting up the sig that you want and if it doesn't work let me know.

L


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Lorian said:


> At present it's across the board.. regardless of if the company already advertise. I have nothing against it in principle but we need to decide what the limits are so that it is fair.
> 
> I have actually just this second sent Doug at Extreme a message about this.
> 
> ...


So have "sponsored by" banners been allowed now? Can I use my Myprotein banner?

M


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Like this?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

martin brown said:


> So have "sponsored by" banners been allowed now? Can I use my Myprotein banner?
> 
> M


I'm still discussing it with the forum sponsors, so at present no.

The most likely scenario is that we will allow a fixed number of designated 'reps' for each company who can display 'Sponsored by' banners. It will be up to the individual companies to decide who those individuals are.

L


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Not seeing mine yet Lorian


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

SALKev said:


> I found I changed 3/4 (can't remember which) days earlier than a full year. Don't know what that was about? :confused1:
> 
> That is because you have to be a member of the board for 360 days to turn gold... not a year! :thumb:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

oh and over a thousand posts...


----------

